
Customer Buying Trends 2018 – ECommerce - sumithrag
https://pushcrew.com/blog/customer-buying-behavior-trends-2018/
======
sumithrag
If you are looking for some marketing inspiration to rethink your existing
marketing strategy or come up with some new ideas for your e-commerce business
then this report can help you with that. Recently we interviewed 8 eCommerce
industry experts, we asked them what they think would shape customer buying
behaviour this year. We have put together their responses in this report. Give
it a read and let us know what you think.

